# Best place to get CCW in South FL?



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

I live in Dade county. Where is the best (and cheapest) place to get a CCW in South FL?


----------



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Dept of Ag*

I'm not in Dade county, I'm near Tampa. But, The best way to apply is make an appointment at the Dept. of Africulture, Licensing Divn. and apply in person. You have to take an approved CWL course first and get the cirtificate, but the rest is all done in person. I got mine in the mail 9 days after I applied. The application process was painless and only took about an hour. Computer application, Prints and photo. The folks there were friendly and supportive. Can't say enought for them.

You can mail in the application after getting your prints from the sherriff's office, but it can take up to six months.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I really think he was asking about where to take the class.


----------



## PDog (Mar 23, 2010)

Bass pro shop. 50 bucks. :smt1099


----------

